# Poem: The beauty of the horse



## bolly

did you write that yourself?

if so ... wow! i could never do that. well done to you!


----------



## Madds

Yer i wrote it myself thankx!


----------



## bolly

well, well done you, im not the poem type, id rather write a story, can we put stories on this part of the forum?


----------



## Madds

Yer


----------

